# EOS 5D ???



## diGIgirl (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone own or have any comments on this Camera? I havent heard to much about the EOS 5D except that it is supposed to be a great portrait camera, and the picture quality is better at 12.8 pixels.



I would love any coments because I was looking into it for a friend!



THanks



n------->


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 20, 2006)

i've looked into this camera extensively, as i'm thinking about buying it in the next year or so.  you are correct, the 5d is a terrific camera.  The full frame 35mm sensor (although a few megapixels lower) is quite similar to the 1dsMk2.  It has some of the lowest noise around, and the image quality (like the 1ds2) is absolute top of the line for dSLRs.  there are some slight issues that your friend might be concerned about, but they are minimal. first, it isn't a pro body, so it is slightly more susceptible to dust and moisture.  Also, it doesnt have a pop up flash - this isnt really a big deal though as most people that use cameras professionaly or have cameras this expensive have flashes.  do you know what cam she is going from, or what she shoots predominately?


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 20, 2006)

The 5D is such a nice camera. I've had a few opportunities to play around with one, and like thebeginning I've read a lot about it as well. Now if only I could afford one...

PS: here's a very extensive review of it:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos5d/


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 20, 2006)

It's an overpriced digital elan. A typical castrated intermediate with weak AF system and a cheap body. Canon will discard this model very soon and will come up with a EOS 3 equivalent with decent AF and FF.


There's about a 100 bucks worth of camera body in there... and the rest you're paying for the sensor.

The others will tell you the good things about it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow kind rough their Doc, I&#8217;ve got to agree with Sky & Daniel, had a quick look at it myself at B&H last fall it&#8217;s about the size as the 10d or 20d. The 5d is good entree leave pro model IMO. But as Doc said a new model is always round turn. IMHO if you buy any of pro and semi-pro cameras by Canon or even Nikon and you will not go wrong with it. Just need find the one that fits most of your or friend's need. And be will to live with them when new models come out.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 21, 2006)

I've had the pleasure of comparing 1V to 5D recently. It has put a few things in perspective.


----------



## Frankieplus (Apr 21, 2006)

What's the end result picture quality like on a 5D in comparison to a 30D?

What's the colours like, sharpness, etc.. Could someone elaborate on this a little? Also what other picture related differences are there? ISO speed grain etc.. 

How about when you blow pictures up? How much do you have to blow them up before you notice a difference?

Is it worth buying a 5D over a 30D? Why would someone choose one over the other? 


-Frankie


----------



## Rob (Apr 21, 2006)

Frankieplus said:
			
		

> What's the end result picture quality like on a 5D in comparison to a 30D?
> 
> What's the colours like, sharpness, etc.. Could someone elaborate on this a little? Also what other picture related differences are there? ISO speed grain etc..
> 
> ...



The main reason to buy a 5D over a 30D is the full-frame sensor. The two things a full frame sensor gives you are:

1. Lens field of view - it is 1.6x "better" or wider on the full-frame cameras. It's worth bearing in mind Canon's EF-S lenses won't work on the full-frame cameras.

2. Noise - the bigger the sensor is, the better the way in which it captures light and the less prone to noise. There are limitations and other factors involved, but for the most part it holds true.

There are other aspects to consider, like fps, weatherproofing, size, weight, battery life, AF types, etc. what's important is whether the camera will meet your needs.

I agree with the Doc on this one, the 5D is a camera for people who want a full-frame sensor and lots of pixels. There is a gap at the near-top of Canon's range for a model, which like the EOS3 would have proper weather-sealing, good burst rate, perhaps eye-control - there still isn't an equivilent camera (in terms of speed) for the bird-spotting, nature outdoorsy people which has the frame rate, AF speed and quality of build that the ubiquitous 3 did. Watch this space, it'll be out very soon. 

Rob


----------



## diGIgirl (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey, 

Wow, this is the place to come for info! Thanks for the great help! She's actually just starting out in the bizz so its her first digital Camera. She wants to go with the Cannon's because she has heard better things about the name. I myself am a Nikon girl and really haven't kept up to the latest Cannon products ( i use a D70)..

would you guys say its comparible to the D70 or D20?...

I guess the pixels are much higher.. anything else?

Thanks,

n------>


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 21, 2006)

The 5D is in a higher class than the D70 or (20D?)...because it does have a full frame sensor.  The bodies are pretty similar but the sensor size is a big issue because it affects the image quality (somewhat) and especially because of the effect that is has on the FOV of lenses.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 21, 2006)

diGIgirl said:
			
		

> She's actually just starting out in the bizz so its her first digital Camera. She wants to go with the Cannon's because she has heard better things about the name.


 What do you mean by starting out in the business?
Is she shooting already with film or is she just starting to learn?

It only makes sense to buy a 5D if you're getting paid to shoot already. If she's just learning then it's better to get rebel XT or 20D with the kit lens.

You can learn all you need with that.


----------



## j_mcquillen (Apr 22, 2006)

> A typical castrated intermediate...


 
Ouch!


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 22, 2006)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> What do you mean by starting out in the business?
> Is she shooting already with film or is she just starting to learn?
> 
> It only makes sense to buy a 5D if you're getting paid to shoot already. If she's just learning then it's better to get rebel XT or 20D with the kit lens.
> ...



I agree.  I think your comparison of a 1v to the 5d was a little unfair though, Doc 

besides, not everyone needs a brick camera.  honestly.  I'd also consider the 5d much nearer to a pro camera than any of the elan series.


I do so wish they would make a 3 series digital, though. boy howdy.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Apr 23, 2006)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> besides, not everyone needs a brick camera.


yes, but everybody who's paying 3 grand for a camera expects a "brick"... not an elan so to speak.

I didn't phrase it right... but it's late in the morning, I'm not feeling fresh so I hope it just conveying the my point. 

Point. . A dot... dot . . dots ...


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 23, 2006)

The 5D is perfect for wedding photographers and that kind of business. It's got a full sensor, and all the menu functionality of the the pro Canons. If you have a lot of Canon lenses and you know what you're doing in terms of general photography then this is probably perfect, as well as all you'll need for a while. The pro cameras from Canon are great if you're shooting sports and you need a huge number of FPS, or if you're going somewhere dusty or dirty - think Iraq. 

By the way, I do not believe that Canon will update this camera in any meaningful way for at least three years. Look at the 20D vs 30D and you see how minor the changes are. Canon has figured out who's buying their digital cameras, and they're not about to canibalize those sales - there's amateurs, and there's professionals, and the 5D is right in the middle. Serious hobbyists with a large investment in Canon lenses and accessories, or professionals shooting mainly in-doors or controlled environments with cooperative subjects.

On a camera like the 5D, it makes sense to invest the time understanding the camera. There's a lot that you can adjust in terms of sharpness, contrast and brightness that allow you to mimic a number of popular film types. Velvia comes to mind, for instance. Most cameras tend to have the sharpness turned down because it makes for prettier skin tones. 

The Canon 5D will allow you to shoot some of the best pictures of any regular format camera, provided you have the lenses, the ability to control the settings, and of course actual photographic skills.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 23, 2006)

I imagine for most photojournalists who shoot digital and all paparazzi etc they will change to the 5D.   It is more robust than the 20D/30D which are really amateur cameras with some professional use.  It is also however more practical than 1dsmkII for someone who neds to run about snapping pictures of celebs or follw a riot in action on the streets of a major city.  

Maybe I'm wrong but It makes sense to me.


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 23, 2006)

i think photojournalists would shoot 1dmk2ns before 5d's...


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> I imagine for most photojournalists who shoot digital and all paparazzi etc they will change to the 5D. It is more robust than the 20D/30D which are really amateur cameras with some professional use. It is also however more practical than 1dsmkII for someone who neds to run about snapping pictures of celebs or follw a riot in action on the streets of a major city.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong but It makes sense to me.



I would think that their primary concern would be speed and accuracy of the AF and fps. All the paps I am aware of use 1Ds MKII, and all have two of them, one on a 70-200 f2.8 and the other on a 28-70 f2.8. Unless they're sniping on the beach, when it's the 400 f2.8. Money isn't a primary issue when you're making £500/£5000 per celeb/newsworthy shot - and the shot needs to be good enough quality for the paper/mag.

Rob


----------



## 'Daniel' (Apr 23, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I would think that their primary concern would be speed and accuracy of the AF and fps. All the paps I am aware of use 1Ds MKII, and all have two of them, one on a 70-200 f2.8 and the other on a 28-70 f2.8. Unless they're sniping on the beach, when it's the 400 f2.8. Money isn't a primary issue when you're making £500/£5000 per celeb/newsworthy shot - and the shot needs to be good enough quality for the paper/mag.
> 
> Rob



Oh ok.  Its just when I see people on the news in the line at conferences and stuff to do with politics they always seem to have none 1 series DSLRs.  YOu know without the veritcal grip as part of it.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, I love the 5D but the paparazzi guys that I know here in LA do atually prefer the 1Ds - it can shoot off more frames, and you want to get just the right facial expression. Every frame counts.

Like I said, the pros that I know using the 5D are the ones shooting weddings and bar mitzvahs, or pictures of people's kids for the holiday greetings. Another group that likes it are people shooting interiors for furniture or decorating magazines - you get the full chip without a crop factor. For them there is no advantage in buying a 1Ds - their shots are all about lighting the subject and using available light.


----------

